# 06 Orca Frame Warranty



## Ballena Asesina (Dec 28, 2005)

Riding along this morning and I shift into my big chainring...POP!  The cable stop that is rivited into the down tube ripped out of the carbon!
Off to my local Orbea dealer. They say that they can call Orbea on Monday and let me know what they will do regarding the lifetime warranty on the frame. 

Questions: If they don't have the 06 in stock, can they charge extra for the 07? 

Thoughts? Thanks,


----------



## dave99ag (Jul 26, 2005)

If they don't have any of the 06 frame, I bet they'll offer an upgrade to the 07.


----------



## L_Johnny (Jul 15, 2006)

ya, orbea is known for their outstanding customer service. I would not worry about it, at least until I give'em the chance to reply...

please let us know how it goes.


----------



## Ballena Asesina (Dec 28, 2005)

It took until last night for the frame to get disassembled and packed up. At this point, it will be impossible to get the replacement back before the upcoming long weekend...Needless to say, I'm less than impressed with my local Orbea dealer.
...rant over..


----------



## Ballena Asesina (Dec 28, 2005)

*Update 5/29*

FINALLY!! After two weeks, and a few calls to Orbea, I heard from them today. They will warranty the frame, however they have no 2006 Orcas. They offered me a 2007 Opal, in either Blue, or Orange which I did not want. After "looking around", they "found" a 2007 Orca in white. 
But they want to charge me a $200 upcharge! This is because they have a comparable model available (the 2007 Opal...which, IMO is not comparable, at least cost wise). I told them to do it, give me the Orca for the upcharge, because I am getting antsy without riding (especially over the Holiday weekend). It looks real nice...just a little frustrating.


----------



## ACaparzo (Jan 29, 2007)

Come on, you just got a brand new frame for 200. You should be very thankful that things went as smoothly as that instead of complaining. I've heard people have much worse things happen to their bikes from other companies that definitely should have been warrantied but they got screwed over. You are lucky you chose a good company to do business with that was willing to help you out as much as they did.


----------



## crisbay (Apr 9, 2006)

My suspicion has been confirmed all along that the this cable stop has questionable structural strength considering the stress that it handles. It's perhaps the same reason why Orbea decided to alter this design for its 2007 Orca. I have a 2006 Orca and just to prevent the stop from snapping off I release all cable tension by putting all gears "to rest" (smallest cogs) every after ride. I wonder if there are other Orca owners who went through the same problem but this is the very first forum post I have encountered about this issue so far. 

Watch out for the cable rub problem on the 2007 Orca.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=89593


----------



## Ballena Asesina (Dec 28, 2005)

ACaparzo said:


> Come on, you just got a brand new frame for 200. You should be very thankful that things went as smoothly as that instead of complaining. I've heard people have much worse things happen to their bikes from other companies that definitely should have been warrantied but they got screwed over. You are lucky you chose a good company to do business with that was willing to help you out as much as they did.


My point was that since the Orca is still being made, then the Orca that they are replacing should not carry a surcharge. It would be the same as if you bought a car, and for some reason the car needed to be replaced, but instead of cloth interior the car only comes in leather, and you must cover the cost difference.

Orbea has been outstanding in terms of Customer Serivice with this transaction. I am very appreciative of their efforts to make this as smooth of a transition as possible...

But to consider the 2007 Opal an equitable replacement option for a 2006 Orca is crazy (no offense intended to Opal owners).


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

I thought that the $200 charge was kind of "petty" on Orbea's part. Simply because they changed the frame in 2007 and there are none of the 2006 versions left shouldn't mean you have to pay the difference. Seriously, we are talking about a 1 year old bike and a "no brainer" part that shouldn't fail. 

I agree with others that say things could have been much worse and that you could have received no compensation. If your bike was 5 years old and you were getting a new Orca frame for $200 it would seem pretty good by comparison. 

BTW, they are picking up all the labor charges to swap everything over I hope...right ?


----------



## Ballena Asesina (Dec 28, 2005)

MisterMike said:


> BTW, they are picking up all the labor charges to swap everything over I hope...right ?


Wrong!!! "It's my responsibility"  
I suppose I needed new cables and a bottom bracket re-greasing anyway


----------



## rcordray (Jul 30, 2006)

Ballena Asesina said:


> Wrong!!! "It's my responsibility"
> I suppose I needed new cables and a bottom bracket re-greasing anyway


Wow! Now I'M upset for you! At first, I tended to agree with ACaparzo tht $200 was a decent settlement. But now, I find out that you have to pay for the labor costs of swapping components! Total RIP!!! Orbea should make good on this. I own an '06 Opal and I would be royally pi**ed off if this were happening to me. Please continue to keep this forum posted. There are readers that are very close to purchasing an Orbea and the outcome of your situation may change their minds! Orbea... are you listening?


----------



## ACaparzo (Jan 29, 2007)

Have you asked your LBS if they would swap them for you? If you bought your bike through them and had to have it warrantied they should feel obligated to help you out.


----------



## kwhite01 (Mar 17, 2006)

I had a silver '06 Opal frame that was replaced by Orbea. They did not have the silver, so they sent a red one. I didn't mind the color change. But, the only think the lbs charged me for was the new handelbar tape! I paid a total of $17 for a new frame completely rebuilt with my old components. I was very happy. It did take Orbea about a month to get the new frame back to the lbs though.


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

Ballena Asesina said:


> Wrong!!! "It's my responsibility"
> I suppose I needed new cables and a bottom bracket re-greasing anyway


I call serious BS on Orbea's part. Everyone says their support is great but I'm not seeing it here. I still think that the 200 is a petty on Orbea's part and now that you have to cover the labor that's crap. Sorry, just the way I see it. 

I love my Onix but your story would cause me to tell perspective Orbea buyers to not make the mistake of thinking the "lifetime frame warranty" covers everything. Clearly it is more of a "financial assistance policy for repairs even when Orbea has a quality problem" Certainly it's better than "a stick in the eye" but it isn't what I think I see when I read the warranty on Orbea's USA site.


----------



## Ballena Asesina (Dec 28, 2005)

Their response when I asked for assistance with the breakdown and rebuild cost was: they cover shipping to and from, and it is my responsibility to have the bike disassembled. I could make a big deal about it, but what good would that do? I'm dealing with a new shop (not the one I bought the bike from since I've moved after purchasing the bike), so they have no reason to give me any deals...Honestly the only reason that I used them for this transaction was because the warranty claim had to originate from an authorized Orbea dealer. My shop of choice is not. Live and learn I suppose.


----------



## Ballena Asesina (Dec 28, 2005)

*6/10 Update - Orbea Warranty Is Bs!!*

Got the bike back from my LBS.

I'm very, very dissappointed with Orbea. They are getting a letter demanding reimbursement at this point. If they don't reimburse me I plan on taking things to the next level.

Total out of pocket expense for this "Warranty" was *$488*! Granted, I wanted a new cable set and they needed a few misc parts that were 'missing' when they disassembled my bike, so the $200 "warranty upgrage charge" plus the $150 disassembly and rebuild cost, and the SOBs charged me $24 for outbound shipping. TOTAL BS.

*But wait, there's more*! Orbea changed the seatpost diameter from 27.2 to 31.6 and they did not include, and will not include a 31.6 seatpost with the new frameset.

I would not buy another Orbea based on this...sure things could have gone the other direction, but the 'piece of mind' that a "LIFETIME WARRANTY" offers needs to be very carefully considered. Orbea needs to be reminded to read their online warranty _very very _carefully.


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

Update us on your progress. It really seems like Orbea really screwed you over on this so I agree that you should keep working this up the service chain. Unfortunately I'll think of you whenever I accidentally add a bit of extra muscle into the shifter. I still think that's an absolutely inexcusable part to fail.


----------



## Stratmosphere (Feb 28, 2007)

I think your '07 is worth at least $1000 more than your old frame. I think you made out quite well. -P


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*If you're that fried about it....*

sell it! Get you what you want and will be happy with. If everytime you look at the bike and you see $$$ just floating away, then be free of it. I've done it before, and if I ever got screwed like that again, I'd do it again... Everytime I rode this particualar bike, it just brought back bad memories.


----------



## ogre0015 (Sep 4, 2008)

I can't belive you are complaining over $200 for a new model frame, sure probable should have been free but for the new model frame I'd be smiling


----------



## Ballena Asesina (Dec 28, 2005)

ogre0015 said:


> I can't belive you are complaining over $200 for a new model frame, sure probable should have been free but for the new model frame I'd be smiling



Wow, I can't beleive this post came back from the dead. I got this frame replaced like 15 months ago! Still happy with it. In fact, it's for sale because my team is sponsored by Orbea and we got the 2009's...so I am smiling


----------

